# Maple's doe kid!



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Introducing.... 
"Bayou Country CAS Magnolia"








Little "Maggie" arrived on 1-12-2011 at about 3:00pm! She is a doll!  
























Maple needed a little help but all went well and they are both doing great! Maple is a First Freshener and is a great mama! I couldn't be happier! :stars:

It's going to be another busy day...Sandi and Ellie have both lost their ligs! :clap:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

AHHHHHHH what cuties...Congrats! :lovey:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie. Please keep us updated on the other upcoming births.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo cute congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is a beauty!  her color!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats on such a beautiful little girl! And good luck with the other 2 girls! BUSY BUSY BUSY!


----------



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

What a stunning baby!!!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

very cute! congrats!!!! And a doe :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* What a pretty girl...she looks like her mama!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Sooooo Cute! I am definately getting baby fever with all these cuties ! Can't wait till spring when our does are due!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

She looks so much like her mom...good job...Glad mommy and babies are doing good :grouphug: :wave: :kidred:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

she's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------

